

Coca-Cola addiction linked to death - akandiah
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/8293647/Coca-Cola-addiction-linked-to-death

======
redegg
Oh, its now news that a "heavy consumption" of a product with a high Glycemic
Index leads to health issues?

